# Lea Is Home!!!!



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Yeah! Wonderful news. Can't wait to see the pictures.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

She just called me too!!! YAY!!!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

She's tired and going to recharge the camera and nap!


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Whew, so glad they're home safely! I imagine that between the tense driving and the emotions of the last few days, Betty may take a looooong nap, snuggled up with her veteran traveler, who's probably wondering what the heck all that white stuff is!


----------



## Luvinmygoldens (Jul 16, 2007)

Mission complete!! Congrats to Lea and her new family. And a big Golden thank you to all who drove, and to those who prayed and sent positive thoughts and encouragement, to help with getting Lea to her new home. Can't wait for those pics!!


----------



## Emmysourgolden (Oct 10, 2007)

How great!!! All of you who drove deserve a huge pat on the back!!!


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

I'm so glad to hear Lea has finally made it to her forever home. You all have done such an amazing thing for this sweet girl!! Looking forward to seeing some pictures once everyone has gotten a little shut eye.

Julie and Jersey


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

Emmysourgolden said:


> How great!!! All of you who drove deserve a huge pat on the back!!!


Amen to that!


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

That is great!! Yay for Lea and her new Mom!! I am so excited how well you guys all worked together! I am very impressed!!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I can imagine that Betty is exhausted. I am too and all I've been doing is reading and waiting (impatiently !). LOL What fun to see Lea explore her forever home and see her come to realize that "hey, this is HOME". I'm really glad that they made it home safely.


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

Kudos to ALL of you! So glad they are HOME!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm still wanting to know how far a drive Betty had.... where in Canada is she ????? I've had the atlas out watching the trek and after Calais....... where ????? Somebody help me out here.... ROB?????


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

YAY!!!! Time to celebrate... with a big 'ol nap!!!!!!!! Rest up sweet Lea... you have the rest of your life to enjoy!!!!

Can't wait to hear how she likes/dislikes the snow!!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Lego&Jacub said:


> Can't wait to hear how she likes/dislikes the snow!!


if its anything like the other snow dog pics i see here, she'll be lovin it!!


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

so where exactly is her forever home? In the US or Canada


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> I'm still wanting to know how far a drive Betty had.... where in Canada is she ????? I've had the atlas out watching the trek and after Calais....... where ????? Somebody help me out here.... ROB?????


Betty, and now, Lea live in Coles Island New Brunswick. I had to look on the map for while to find it since it does not appear to be an island:doh:


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

i'm glad she didn't run into any problems bringing her across the border


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

UNBELIEVABLE!!!!! Way to go guys!!! All of you should be extremely proud of yourselves for pulling together to get Lea home!!! I am amazed!! :dblthumb2

Here's to all of you:

:appl::appl::appl::appl::appl:


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Oaklys Dad said:


> Betty, and now, Lea live in Coles Island New Brunswick. I had to look on the map for while to find it since it does not appear to be an island:doh:


 
Thanks Rob. This has been a great geography lesson !!! LOL


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Congratulation on a job well done!.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

missmarstar said:


> if its anything like the other snow dog pics i see here, she'll be lovin it!!


Betty said Lea kept trying to shake the snow flakes off herself when they got home. It may be a while before we see pictures of Lea making snow angels in the yard.  She is very much a sophisticated lady. (Well except for the pooing while walking habit she has. :doh


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Ha yes she's a sh*t walker...


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

I haven't posted but have been followind this incredible adventure very closely. All I can say is WOW and my heart has been deeply touched.


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> Ha yes she's a sh*t walker...


Oh goodness.. isnt that messy?? :doh:


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Woohooo! This is such a great story. I'm glad she made it home safe, I was a little worried about the weather and driving conditions.


----------



## jm2319 (Dec 14, 2007)

So happy to hear Lea is home safely! An amazing story, from beginning to end!


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOO!!! 

Thanks Rob 

I'm sooooooo glad they're home!!! What a beautiful story!!! I love happy beginings


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

SWEET!!! Lea is home and all is well. 

Looking forward to pics after the nap!!


----------



## Jenny Wren (Feb 27, 2007)

So happy to hear that the journey has ended for Lea-- that she is home! 

Congratulations to all of you for making this happen for her. I was one of us who had to keep coming back to check on progress. I appreciate everyone's hard work--from the driving, to the overnights, to the pictures and stories. 
This is the best story I've read this year! (and maybe ever!)...:You_Rock_


Thanks to all of you for a job well done! :appl::appl::appl::appl:


----------



## Jazz's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

Did anyone keep track of just how many miles Lea traveled over these past few days?


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Jazz's Mom said:


> Did anyone keep track of just how many miles Lea traveled over these past few days?


 

It was 1686 miles from Tampa to Calais (according to mapquest... and I didn't have exact addresses ), and from what I see from Calais to Coles Island is 206 KILOMETERS..... haven't figured that out in miles yet...... SO....... any metric math wizards out there ????? JUST checked.... 206 km is 130 miles.... so grand total (more or less ) is 1816 miles. WOW


----------



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

Now that Lea is safe at home, those that transported and prayed are to be congratulated for a terrific job. Of course, Jenna is awesome! I have to play catchup now by putting kleenex box away, using swiffer for dog hair, brushing Katie and cooking a full meal tonight.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

what a wonderful group of people you all are ..pat yourselves on the back ...Glad to hear Lea arrived safe and sound


----------



## McSwede (Jan 30, 2007)

Lea's journey to her forever home has been such a feel good story to follow. Congrats and best wishes to Lea and her forever family. Kudos to all of you involved in making this happen.

I never did catch how this all came about. Is Lea a Rescue, how was her new family chosen? Could someone direct me to a thread where I can enlighten myself, please?

Thanks a bunch, 
~Jackie


----------



## hawtee (Nov 1, 2006)

What a wonderful job everyone of you have done to get Lea to her forever home. Thank you for making us feel like we were with you everystep of the way..


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

McSwede said:


> Lea's journey to her forever home has been such a feel good story to follow. Congrats and best wishes to Lea and her forever family. Kudos to all of you involved in making this happen.
> 
> I never did catch how this all came about. Is Lea a Rescue, how was her new family chosen? Could someone direct me to a thread where I can enlighten myself, please?
> 
> ...


I think this is the thread that started it all. But there may be others.

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=27105


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

I am glad Lea and all her human helpers made the trip safely. Now we can all rest easy. She's traveled more than a lot of people have!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so glad that Betty and Lea made it home safely. That white knuckle drive must have been scary. They can just relax and chill out loving each other. I cant wait for pictures and have to go wipe my tears and get a kleenex.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

What a wonderful thing you all have done. Sometimes it takes even MORE than a Village. Skyler & all the Rainbow Bridge dogs watched with interest as you all committed yourselves to this cause and he told me they're all very, very proud of you all.


----------



## Linus4ever (Apr 18, 2007)

Been keeping up with the story. Just wanted to chime in with a good job, you all have such big hearts and your love of goldens shows!!!!!!!!!

:You_Rock_


----------



## Jen (Jun 2, 2007)

YaY!!
Glad she is home and everyone is safe and sound 
Looking forward to the pictures.


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

Absolutely fantastic. Thank to all who participated in this transfer.
I am very proud of you.
Please when you have a time, post some picture from the last transfer and also from when she arrived at home.
We should make a thread just to document that whole journey.
Joe


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Congrats to all involved, and especially Lea. I hope she is very happy in her new home. She'll be barking with an accent in no time!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Pointgold said:


> Congrats to all involved, and especially Lea. I hope she is very happy in her new home. She'll be barking with an accent in no time!


Since I speak Canadian quite well I taught her some key words and phrases as we drove to the border last night.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Lea: "Y'all sayin' I ain't gonna be barkin' like no southern dawg no more?"


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Oaklys Dad said:


> Since I speak Canadian quite well I taught her some key words and phrases as we drove to the border last night.


'

Excellent! Ever the Ambassador of International Relations, _eh_? 

I am sure Betty was very impressed that Lea was able to great her in her native language.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Great job...so glad to hear that Lea and Betty made it safely home...cant wait for pics


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Lea is now an official "Over Homer". So now when other dogs ask her where she lives she will reply "Over Home". :


----------



## Saca (May 20, 2007)

What a GReat trip this has been for Lea. It certainly was the right way to start the New Year off! Doubt any of us who have followed this story will ever forget it....

Hats off to all of you who were directly involved-you've given Lea a second chance at life!
Saca, Cahill, Chase and Sage at The Bridge


----------



## Baileysmom (Aug 5, 2006)

While I don't post very often any more, I certainly enjoyed following Lea's progress and congratulate all the wonderful people who helped her make it to her new home. It really warms my heart that there are GReat people like all of you out there. I even shared this story at work today!


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Welcome home Lea! Congratulations everyone on a job well done!


----------



## Dslats (Mar 1, 2007)

congratulations to all who put out their time and extra hard work to get Lea home. I know you all have made her one happy older lady.:smooch:
welcome to your new home Lea!! I can't wait to see your picture's!!!

Debbie & mason


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

Baileysmom said:


> While I don't post very often any more, I certainly enjoyed following Lea's progress and congratulate all the wonderful people who helped her make it to her new home. It really warms my heart that there are GReat people like all of you out there. I even shared this story at work today!


You should post more often. We miss you around here.


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

Hurray!!! Glad to hear she's HOME! Great job you guys!!!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Glad to hear she is home, great job guys!


----------



## Tuckman (Feb 26, 2007)

what a Happy ending........Great job guys


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

I'm happy to hear that she is finally home. Tomorrow morning she will probably be sitting around thinking, "Isn't this the time of day that these humans put me in a car and drive all day long?"

This is the first time that I have heard that Lea is a 'walking pooper'! I have a 'walking pooper' (Vanilla) too..._she assumes the position_ at the same time that she walks slowly along (still in the position), depositing poop along the way. It makes it hard to pick up because you have to find which direction she was walking in to get all the pieces...LOL...sorry, too much information, I'm sure.


----------



## Molly's Mom (Jan 1, 2007)

Congratulations on a safe trip for everyone involved. It's great that these two found each other.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

CONGRATS EVERYONE!!! A job WELL DONE!! She is such a lovely girl...and will settle in just fine...I really appreciate you guys recaching out to this little girl! She is a beauty!


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

Exellent job all round to everyone single person involved.


----------



## Lisa (Sep 25, 2007)

What a wonderful happer-ever-after ending. 

Big Kudos to Jenna and everyone who drove Miss Lea.

Congrats to Betty! 

Hugs & a biscuit to Lea!

Lisa W


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

congrats everyone! what an awesome story, fantastic job!


----------

